
Andrew Warner is in the hospital - pw
http://mixergy.com/im-in-the-hospital-this-week-so-ill-post-fewer-interviews-and-will-be-a-little-harder-to-reach/
======
inmygarage
Get well soon, Andrew. Really admire all the stuff you're doing with Mixergy.

------
dmix
As a startup founder and as someone who has been spending the last two weeks
in a hospital with similar stomach sounding problems, this hit home:

"I keep fantasizing about getting back to it. (And about getting to eat a
burger and fries again.) I can’t wait to get back to work."

Thats pretty much the only two things I think about. Getting back on the
startup grind (its addictive) and eating tons of dumplings and pad thai.

------
whakojacko
As someone who no longer has his terminal ileum (Crohn's), I wish him the
best, hopefully he can get better without surgery. Its really not something
you want to go through if possible...

~~~
AndrewWarner
That's one of the options they've been talking about. They expect to know
tomorrow if they'll remove mine too.

~~~
whakojacko
Well good luck with everything. Assuming the surgery goes fine, there aren't
any long-term effects besides having to get vitamin B12 injections every few
weeks (since your terminal ileum is where your body absorbs most of it), but
itll be at least 10 not-that-great days in the hospital =/

------
nickmolnar2
Hardest working interviewer in the business? He's answering emails from the
hospital, for gods sakes.

------
marcamillion
Andrew...I cannot believe you are apologizing for answering emails slower than
usual...WHEN YOU ARE IN THE FRIKKIN HOSPITAL!!!

Dude...get some rest and recover. Who will do interviews if you are dead :)

Get better soon.

------
Aaronontheweb
I hope Andrew feels better - I've only spoken to him once over the phone, but
he struck me as an extremely passionate and geniune man with a lot of wisdom
to share about the art of entrepreneurship. May he have a speedy recovery (and
get back to eating cheeseburgers, as he indicated in his post ;) )

------
citricsquid
I'm not American so I'm wondering, how does he pay for this treatment? Does it
come from insurance that he gets as an individual, or would his business pay
for it all? Curious how things like this would affect a startup.

~~~
noahc
I would expect he has insurance of some sort. In America, that is typically
tied to employment, however, he probably has individual insurance. Depending
on how his business is structured would depend on who pays for it. Who pays
for it in this situation is probably a function of getting the best tax deal
out of it.

Now, he might have straight health insurance. In which case he pays x%. His
insurance company may or may not have a deal with the hospital to negotiate a
lower rate. In either case Andrew would pay x% of the finial cost up to a
certain cost. There may also be a copay he would be responsible for.

If he has an HSA, then he pays everything unto a certain amount typically
$3500 - $5,000 and he can put tax advantaged money into what's called an HSA
account.

HSA's make sense for young people, 'regular' insurance makes sense for older
people or people with lots of health problems.

EDIT: Interesting Side Note...

In America, it is typical to get "This is not a bill" bills. Basically, it is
a statement from the hospital that outlines all the expenses, but it states,
"This is not a bill" on it. You will then get the real bill from the insurance
company, which is typically a lot less. For example, a family friend spent 3
or 4 days in the hospital before she passed away and racked up ~$300,000 in
medical expenses. The family ended up paying about $2500 for the medical
expenses.

~~~
gommm
So there aren't any insurance with 100% coverage? He would always have to pay
some percent of the final costs?

I'm a french expat living in China and I get 100% coverage (up to 3 million
dollars) everywhere in the world except the US and canada for 3250$/year. To
also have coverage in the US, it would cost me almost double price...

As a side note, when I was researching insurances for expats, I found that
American insurances like Allianz had a lot more exclusions than European
ones...

~~~
noahc
I am sure there are 100% coverage plans, but I would expect them to be very
expensive. Many health insurance plans basically say, the most you will pay in
one calendar year is $x,xxx. Since it's so early in the year and assuming his
year starts on Jan 1st, I would expect that he will have some expense for the
doctors visit.

A personal example,I pay the first $3500 dollars of medical expenses and most
things after that are covered. I pay about $2500 a year for high deductible
insurance. So the most my out of pocket expenses for the year would be ~$6000.
Because I'm a part of an insurance plan they've pre-negotiated rates with
hospitals for me. My full medical expenses for the year tend to be around
$3000 ($2500 insurance payments + $500 medical expenses).

~~~
gommm
Ok, then I actually have something similar... I can get the insurance 1100$
cheaper if I agree to a 1250$ yearly deductible..

And actually your insurance is then about the same price as it would cost me
to have worldwide coverage including US and Canada as someone who is under 30
years old. Except that I can't have a deductible this high...

------
fooandbarify
Get well soon!

------
neurotech1
Hope you feel better soon Andrew. I was in hospital last year, and when you
can't keep fluids down, its better to go to the hospital than wait it out at
home.

I enjoy your interviews, and hope to put the knowledge into action when I
launch my new company soon.

------
endual
Hope everything works out for the best, and you're all shiney soon. If you're
having stomach issues though, maybe a burger and fries isn't the best meal you
could look forward to? Maybe celebrate with some sushi!

------
daishin
Back when we were still in LA figuring out grubwithus, Andrew used to give us
some valuable advice -- he was always so willing and able to help. Get well
soon buddy

------
Dramatize
Time to revisit the archive of interviews.

------
vaksel
Get well soon

Hospitals suck...but at least you caught it before there were any major
complications

------
mckoss
That sucks. Get better, Andrew!

------
staunch
Good luck Andrew. Hopefully it's nothing and you're back in action ASAP.

------
AndrewWarner
Seeing this last night was very moving.

I'm tempted to click on each of your usernames so I could get your contact
info and thank you directly, but I should rest.

Thank you for this!

------
gommm
Get well soon, Andrew. Really love your interviews!

------
code_duck
Man, I know what that's like. A few members of my family have similar issues.

Best of luck for a swift recovery, Andrew!

------
budu3
All round nice guy. Get well soon Andrew.

------
jgervin
Get well, Andrew. Take care of yourself/family first. Life is to short.

------
GrayRoark
Get well soon Andrew!

------
Bitmobrich
Get Well Soon!

------
lionhearted
Hey Andrew, get better and have lots of good food. It's been amazing watching
your interviewing grow more improved, more subtle, and better at getting
interesting answers over the years. You're an inspiration dude - best wishes
to you and yours, and here's hoping for much health and good food on the
horizon.

------
Mz
On chronic illness lists, inpatient hospital stays sometimes get referred to
like it is a prison sentence. Hope you get sprung soon.

------
lylejohnson
Crohn's Disease?

------
jasonmcalacanis
get well pal

------
sabat
Andrew reads HN, so he'll probably see well-wishes we leave here.

Get well soon, Andrew!

